# SSDI Fraud



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

I cannot take it anymore; the Governor is crying poor, budgets are being cut and everyone is talking about a crisis. Meanwhile, there is massive organized fraud scam stealing money from all our paychecks every week. People complain about the Quinn Bill? That is pocket change. I am sure you have all seen it; 16, 17, 18, 19+ year old leeches PERMANENTLY DISABLED with a "nervous disorder", to which they usually add in "Bipolar" for good measure. It is prevalent and it is overwhelming. It is to the point that I am shocked when I ask "place of employment" and the subject actually does not say they are disabled. You would think that there is some sort of "nervousness" epidemic sweeping the state. Maybe the news needs to do a story on all these poor souls overcome by the evil nervousness disease.

Today, we locked up a guy on a warrant and he said he was PERMANENTLY DISABLED. Why? He had surgery on his foot for a f*cking bunion. Yes, a bunion. When I asked him why he was permanently disabled from a bunion, he looked at me like I was being insensitive.

Does anyone have any contacts that we can use to report this stuff (and I don't mean a 1-800 number that will be stuck on the back burner) 

I simply cannot take looking at my paycheck, seeing the gross amount of money that is taken out, and realizing the billions and billions of dollars that are being wasted on scumbags who refuse to work.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Youre SOL brother 
The case workers dont want to disqualify the scumbags from SSDI because thats their bread and butter. They dont give a shit because its not 'their' money.Ive been ranting for years on this crap.Seeing clowns go to jail then get out to 4 or 5 GRAND in the bank to spend on their habit.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

The other day, I was leaving the damn dentist. While Im walking towards my truck, I see a lady getting out of what I thought was a new lexus. And what did she have in her hands, a damn mass health card. I was pissed. I wanted to jump in my truck and back into her lexus.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

I forgot to mention that we went to an address registered to a dirtbag's SSDI benefits and he wasn't there and really never lived there. The residents (his Uncle) said that his case worker told him to use the fake address so he could get his benefits.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Send all this info to her.

Michele McPhee


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

7costanza said:


> Send all this info to her.
> 
> Michele McPhee


Maybe if she get enough info she will do an article on it.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Maybe if she get enough info she will do an article on it.


Gittyup


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Working the detail at the Social Security Office is a real eye-opener. I've told the story many times of the teenage kid in the waiting room, playing his Nintendo DS with a big smile on his face, and I assumed he gave his grandmother a ride. When his number was called, he put on a pained expression, and proceed to give the SS worker a line of shit about forgetting things, etc.

FWIW, the staff at the local SS office usually denies shitbags like that if they can, but they almost always win on appeal.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

And if I'm not mistaken, WE pay for the appeal as well. I've seen figures and it's gross how much we pay lawyers to help scumbugs steal our money.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Its funny how how 90% of the people we arrest or summons are "disabled" on SSDI. 

Stupid me, I've had a job since I was 15, what was I thinking?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

Don't forget the other handouts....working the Stop & Shop detail, I'd see tons of people in designer clothes I couldn't afford, whipping out the EBT cards and WIC coupons.

Also, I can walk into an apartment and tell within 5 seconds if it's Section 8 subsidized; crayon writings on every wall, numerous empty beer cans, dirt and other.....stuff ground into the carpet, walls are yellow from GPC Filters smoke, etc.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

The only "mental disability" that deserves a permanent status is Schizophrenia. Other then that its a case by case basis. 

Some people are mentally ill and do need the aid of SSDI. Most are stable. Its upsetting though how people abuse it. Pisses me off. I just graduated HS and was working the bag boy detail. Walked into CVS on break and saw a lady use an EBT card to buy CIGARETTES! WTF!

However this society has started handing out drugs like candy and labeling people disabled.

Strict criteria should be met. Some people do need disability. Some have less obvious disabilities then you think. But if it smells like shit, it is shit!

What pisses me off the most of that it seems people with psyclogical issues weather BS or not get on easier. 

While people with pysiological and obvious issues (E.G. work related accident causing amputations) have to appeal and fight to get on. I think its case by case. 

The abuse of the public housing system pisses me off even more. An alcoholic is NOT disabled!!!!!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

rg1283 said:


> An alcoholic is NOT disabled!!!!!


I love comedian Ty Barnett's take on alcohilcs and other substance abusers:


> "Addiction is not a disease, it's just not. I can prove it: When was the last time you were walking down the street and a drug dealer walked up to you and said 'Yo man, you want to buy some Tuberculosis? This TB's some good shit!!' "


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

Does anyone have any contacts that we can use to report this stuff (and I don't mean a 1-800 number that will be stuck on the back burner) 


BB, check with L ROD, I think he has a hook with an investigator


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Try this link, Report Fraud to the Hotline They will investigate any ssdi/ssi fraud.


----------



## irish937 (Sep 13, 2005)

How many times have you heard a 20 something kid who gives disabled as his occupation during booking? I always ask. I don't care if I'm "insensitive". The best one I've heard is, "I don't get along with people and I have ADHD." I've heard many more tales of the American dream, but to save room and rant, I will stop. One more. How about these beauties who have six kids by the age of 24 with six different "baby daddies"? Keep popping em' out right around the time welfare benefits dry up!! Quinn Bill is small potatos compared to fraud (welfare, workman's comp, etc.) in this state. I love this state!


----------



## Penguin (Dec 1, 2008)

I think it is pretty sad we pay people who commit crimes.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Tango said:


> Does anyone have any contacts that we can use to report this stuff (and I don't mean a 1-800 number that will be stuck on the back burner)
> 
> BB, check with L ROD, I think he has a hook with an investigator


Will do, thanks. I don't know how much good it will do, I think you would have to charge 90% of the city with fraud but every little bit helps.

In the span of a few hours yesterday out of 3 separate arrests, all 3 "disabled" on SSDI.

What an incestuous system...the government pays cops to arrest criminals that the government itself is supporting. Then, the government pays for a lawyer to defend the criminal that it is paying you and an ADA to prosecute.

There's a SciFi novel in there somewhere...


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Wolfman said:


> Fuck it. Pay them all. Let them all go generations on handouts, feed them, house them, give them more and more. Sooner or later it will all reach critical mass, the money will run out, the food will stop being placed in their bowls and the heat will no longer come on. Having no survival skills they will turn on each other, burn down their projects and go away in search of warmer climates when the autumn winds start to blow.
> 
> Regardless of the obstacles being placed in his way, sooner or later Darwin will triumph. Just make sure you and yours are in the stronger, smarter and faster category when the time comes.


Lets hope we all still have 2nd amendment rights still.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

rg1283 said:


> Lets hope we all still have 2nd amendment rights still.


 Ya know something though, even WITHOUT the Second Amendment we( as in self sufficient people) will survive because we know how to. We can gather our own food, know how to protect ourselves and families,how to learn and apply knowledge,how to survive hardships and most importantly how to NOT BE FUCKING STUPID(thereby tempting Darwin ).


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Ya know something though, even WITHOUT the Second Amendment we( as in self sufficient people) will survive because we know how to. We can gather our own food, know how to protect ourselves and families,how to learn and apply knowledge,how to survive hardships and most importantly how to NOT BE FUCKING STUPID(thereby tempting Darwin ).


Very good point.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

Wolfman said:


> Regardless of the obstacles being placed in his way, sooner or later Darwin will triumph. Just make sure you and yours are in the stronger, smarter and faster category when the time comes.


Just remember that if you have guns and ammunition, you can keep what you have, and get what you need.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Regardless of the obstacles being placed in his way, sooner or later Darwin will triumph. Just make sure you and yours are in the stronger, smarter and faster category when the time comes.


Hence my thread about AR-15 parts.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Wolfman said:


> Regardless of the obstacles being placed in his way, sooner or later Darwin will triumph. Just make sure you and yours are in the stronger, smarter and faster category when the time comes.





bbelichick said:


> There's a SciFi novel in there somewhere...


There already is one. It was Ayn Rand's magnum opus written over 50 years ago. You know, it's got that greek god on the cover, holding up the world.



rg1283 said:


> Lets hope we all still have 2nd amendment rights still.


 I will always have the inherent right to protect myself and my family by any means necessary. Whether the government recognizes that right is what worries me.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

The Katrina incidents prove this.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

You guys got it all wrong, survival of the fittest will never occur. This liberal state will continue to lower the standards and continue to syphon more and more money from the suckers that actually work. The free food and free housing and free cellphones and free health care, etc will always be there for these floaters.

Had an unattended death today. Looking for an ID, low and behold found multiple OLN's (one from FLA) and multiple (wait for it....) MassHealth and EBT cards. All under different names also.. 42 yrs old...

Wife works for UMass, you'd be amazed (well, maybe) at all the MassHealth shitstains getting free ultra expensive medical care. Free taxi rides to and from their Section 8 housing. All wearing more gold than any of us can afford..

They also like to go to, say Brazil or the Dominican and get plastic surgery, or gastric bypass surgery. Then come back to MA and get additional plastic surgery or correct the out of country Dr's error, all on MassHealth...

I love when I'm in line waiting to buy something and the garbage in front of me "buys" a bunch of shit on my dime, then whips out the huge wad of cash and buys a bunch of scratchies...

Never understood how being a loser drunk or junkie constituted being disabled. Bipolar is a result of drug abuse for christ sake...

Drive through GBV see how many Escalades and Acuras there are.. WTF??

"I can't work cuz I'm stressed.." WTF???

These fuckers sever fingers off so they can collect and never work again.. WTF????

The only solution is eradication... Slow, painful deaths...

But since this state frowns on that, if you find a way to report these dildo's, please let me know....


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

If all of this BULLSHIT money would go to the severe persistent mentally ill (Skitzo, and other fucked up beyond belief mental illnesses). They could be housed appropriately and as needed. No more waiting to discharge people to community programs due to lack of beds. Also a nice State Hospital to deal with non-violent non felony criminals who have mental illness. Drug users need not apply. For the most part I have never encountered a client who had a gun held to them forcing them to drugs and start a drug habit.

I can safely say 50% of these people on welfere/wic/EBT/etc. have no business being on it and or have multiple kids.

When was the last time you saw a retarded homeless person?


----------



## MB720 (Jun 4, 2008)

I work as the Security Officer in a Social Security Office in the state and you guys are spot on with most of the things you are saying. Many times I have to monitor interviews that take place in the office because a person trying to reinstate their benefits just got out of prison, not jail, for something like attempted murder or manslaughter. I'm not sure if you were aware, but once a person goes to prison, their benefits stop.However, once they are released, if they can have their benefits reinstated...they get a retroactive check *woot* I think the retro has a limit though, like up to 2,000. But that's like hitting the lottery sort of. I think it would be one thing if people just applied, shut up, and got a check off of our laboring, but people actually have the nerve to come in and bitch like they don't get enough money or that their check is missing (they will come in at 9 AM when the check isn't in the mailbox til 1 PM or whenever the postal carrier comes). And the thing that really makes me grind my teeth is some of them saying it's THEIR money. Haha, well, I guess it's their money, they earned it I guess. But man, I've heard some great excuses for people being disabled (ex. mood disorders, hurt ankle, hurt back, asthma, high blood pressure, bi polar, bi polar, bi polar, and bi polar). It's amazing when the claims rep asks the person, "How does your condition inhibit your ability to work?" It just throws them off guard! "well, uh, hmmm, uhhh, well" Ohhhh well. I blame bad policies for attracting people to SSI/SSDI. 

Sorry for the rant, but just thought I'd share my experiences working in an SSA office.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Bipolar does vary in severeness. However, most of the time if one takes their medication as prescribed and goes to counseling most are able to become productive members of society. I have seen people of all walks of life successfully complete this. 

The only mental illness that should get long term disability without question is schizophrenia. 

I have close friends who were on SSI through out college and then graduated and got a good job and bye bye SSI. The problem is once you tell the SSA you don't want their services anymore its like trying to stop a chain reaction. 


Similar to how someone sprains their ankle and milks the government for years because they "can't work any more".

SSI has its place but I think 50% of their total cases are bullshit.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

rg1283 said:


> SSI has its place but I think 90% of their total cases are bullshit.


FIFY.


----------

